# Hitachi Tools



## jmay9

Hello all! 
I am just getting into woodworking and love it. But now its time to buy my own tools. I found a link to a website that sells reconditioned Hitachi power tools. They are very reasonably priced. I was just wondering how the quality of Hitachi tools are or would I be better off buying different brand name tools. 

Thanks.


----------



## knotscott

Like most brands, it's difficult to assess the quality of all Hitachi tools based on the handful I've tried because there's little correllation, but many are up to the task depending on the intended application. While I'm generally unimpressed with their tablesaw offerings, Hitachi's power miter saws and routers tend to be very well respected. I recently bought a refurbed 12V cordless drill and M12VC router from Reconditioned Sales and have been very pleased with both. RCS sales was good to deal with and both tools looked new upon arrival. Both were terrific purchases for the price paid. The router actually replaced a very fine Bosch 1617 that I just found too big for what I wanted to do.


----------



## sweensdv

The Hitachi SB10YI belt/disc sander is the only Hitachi tool that I own. I've been very happy with it and IMO it can't be beat when compared to others in its price range.


----------



## Handyman

I have only one Hitachi 12v cordless impact driver and I love it. I bought it at a pawn shop in like new condition and for a 3rd the price of a new one. Been using it for about 2 years now and its holding up well.


----------



## matthewrust

I took a leap of faith on a Hitachi miter saw last week and am very, very impressed. All of my other tools are Bosch, Craftsman, and Freud. So buying Hitachi was out of the norm for me. The saw is amazing--it has features that more expensive saws don't have and it is made of some really high quality components. I have also heard that their nailers are great. 

No experience with their routers or drills though...


----------



## Howard Ferstler

I have a 9-amp, 800 RPM Hitachi hand drill and have used it for some fairly heavy work, including operating a hole saw to install handle sets in a dozen solid-wood interior doors. Very impressive drill. Very powerful.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## TS3660

Ok. So I see every reply has been positive for Hitachi but I had a bad experience and will never buy Hitachi again. Nothing to do with the quaility of the saw though. Here's what happened. I bought a Hitachi circular saw from Lowes. I needed a new saw to build my garage. I had it for 2 weeks and it was great. Then I accidentally dropped a full sheet of plywood on it and it completely destroyed the base. I didn't expect warranty coverage because it was totally my fault. I went to Lowes and they had nothing for parts. I looked in the manual, found the base, and called Hitachi to order one. It was $15 if I remember. But the catch was they weren't available. I simply couldn't get one. There was a price but no way to order one. I pleaded with the guy and he just kept saying they weren't available. I asked if I could be notified when they become available. He said there weren't any plans for them to EVER become available. I spoke to his manager. Same story. I finally went back to Lowes and the guy was nice enough to give me store credit and I bought a Dewalt. So, I wasn't unhappy with the performance of the saw, just the unavailablity of parts. Oh, I almost forgot, I couldn't get a rip guide for it either. And none of the "universal" ones would fit.


----------



## TexasTimbers

jmay,
welcome. my advice is to shop for tools not labels or brands. I do own quite a few hitachi tools probably 6 or more and I can't think of one I do not like. the power hand planer is so-so but it was only like $90 and I don't use a hand power planer often so its fine for now. 

let's say you need to buy a circular saw first. google "circular saw review" and also "best circular saw 2008" stuff like that. Google several different phrases. After you read several reviews take notice of the ones that keep cropping up at the top. Pay more attention to user reviews than editor reviews. After you get a few models you are interested in, go to amazon.com and punch that saw into their search engine. There, you will read user reviews on most of the more popular brands and models. 

This is not a foolproof system but if you do not have a bunch of other users to talk to (even here few of us all have the same type of routers or table saws) then it does give alot of good usable info. I use amazon all the time for that purpose. 

I also hate to see someone have a bad experience with a company and then they write the whole company off as having bad service when I know it is not true. Hitachi has world class service. Of course, any company can be represented terribly by someone at a place like Lowes. many of the Lowes folks are knowledgable caring employees, and then there are those just just punch a clock until they can get home to their 6 pack. Not saying this guy TS3660 references was that way. 

But for your future reference 3660, it took me all of 2 minutes to find this link. You have 9 Hitachi servcie centers within a 50 mile radius of you, and 26 if you expand the search to a 100 mile radius. *here's the link.* It is too bad that they don't have the part you need. that can happen at any huge company and it is frustrating, but to write the whole company off is a little drastic IMO.


----------



## TS3660

> But for your future reference 3660, it took me all of 2 minutes to find this link. You have 9 Hitachi servcie centers within a 50 mile radius of you, and 26 if you expand the search to a 100 mile radius. *here's the link.* It is too bad that they don't have the part you need. that can happen at any huge company and it is frustrating, but to write the whole company off is a little drastic IMO.


Yeah, maybe it is a little drastic. And I know there are service centers but that wasn't my point. My point was that they don't (didn't) seem to even make the replacement part, at ANY price. 

But you're probably right. I shouldn't just write the whole company off. But OTOH, there's other companies out there that are just as good.


----------



## TexasTimbers

I understand your frustration about it for sure. 

My dilemma is, I have this double-standard I have to try and maintain. :laughing:

I always claim I am not a brand man, but I do tend to like certain companies more than others. Hitachi offers a good line of power tools overall, especially for the price. 

If you look at the most-used (AFA WWing) individual power tools from say 15 different brands, and I choose the number 15 randomly, and found a way to rate them with an overall score considering all the factors that users use, and add in service and price, I think Hitachi will come in, in the top 5 and maybe even the top 3. 

Of course this is purely speculative and very much out of thin air. Still, I maintain that I am not a brand man because before I buy a tool, even though I already know I like Bosch probably the most overall for WWing tools, I always look at the individual tool reviews first. 

But if I had had your experience, it might sour me a bit to a company that I did not have a preference for too. Did you buy a CS10 or variant thereof? I will try to get you a replacement base plate if you want. I feel pretty sure I can get you one but I have been wrong once or a 100 times before. :laughing:


----------



## knotscott

TS3660 said:


> Ok. So I see every reply has been positive for Hitachi but I had a bad experience and will never buy Hitachi again. Nothing to do with the quaility of the saw though. Here's what happened. I bought a Hitachi circular saw from Lowes. I needed a new saw to build my garage. I had it for 2 weeks and it was great. Then I accidentally dropped a full sheet of plywood on it and it completely destroyed the base. I didn't expect warranty coverage because it was totally my fault. I went to Lowes and they had nothing for parts. I looked in the manual, found the base, and called Hitachi to order one. It was $15 if I remember. But the catch was they weren't available. I simply couldn't get one. There was a price but no way to order one. I pleaded with the guy and he just kept saying they weren't available. I asked if I could be notified when they become available. He said there weren't any plans for them to EVER become available. I spoke to his manager. Same story. I finally went back to Lowes and the guy was nice enough to give me store credit and I bought a Dewalt. So, I wasn't unhappy with the performance of the saw, just the unavailablity of parts. Oh, I almost forgot, I couldn't get a rip guide for it either. And none of the "universal" ones would fit.


My response was only "mostly" positive, as I'm fairly unimpressed with their TS offerings compared to the competition. 

As for getting parts for your CS....I'd call a few of those service centers and see if they have any dead CS beyond repair and just use the skeleton....should be cheap if you find one. Good luck!


----------



## TS3660

> Did you buy a CS10 or variant thereof? I will try to get you a replacement base plate if you want. I feel pretty sure I can get you one but I have been wrong once or a 100 times before.


I don't need it now. I took the saw back to Lowes and the guy there told me to just pick out another saw so I got a Dewalt and gave him the Hitachi. Thanks though.


----------



## Daft joiner

Ive got 2 hitachi cordless drills 14.4 and 18 volt both have the same problem the variable speed triggers both packed in and i cant seem to find a replacement part


----------



## widekerf

Gosh what lot of GREAT information. I can ditto all of it, particularly with regard to Reconditioned Sales . com. John there was particularly helpful, even to a computer illiterate like me (what is the polar opposite of geek?). I just bought a "grade C" jig saw and a small compressor from them. Both arrived ahead of schedule, and I couldn't tell them from brand new, for a price that made me feel like I had stolen something. Shipping and handling seemed to be a expensive. I suggested to john that they should just SHIP the damned things, and not HANDLE them so much----------to no avail. Very happy customer here. Will not hesitate to buy thier MS next month.


----------



## gusthehonky

I don't know if this is any help but I use their roofing nail gun, I find it to be the best on the market, also considered to be top choice for many in the trade.
________
Extreme vaporizer whip kit


----------



## griffin13

You will not gone wrong with Hitachi. We have tested these tools and they hold up. The drill have great balance in your hand. For the price you get a lot of tool.


----------



## ben arnott

Realizing you've probably made your decision to purchase or not to purchase a Hitachi power tool by now, I figured I'd offer my opinion of their products for what its worth. I can't speak for any of their woodworking power tools, but I own a Hitachi framing gun: 

- HITACHI POWER TOOLS 3-1/4 In. Framing Strip Nailer (Plastic Strip Collation 2 - 3-1/4 In.) Model NR83A2(S) - 

I wouldn't trade that gun for any other gun available on the market. I've used Bostitch and Porter Cable guns and neither gun performs as flawlessly as my Hitachi. Nor do they take the abuse the Hitachi is willing to endure. The gun almost never jams. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## BHOFM

I have a Hitachi table saw and RO sander.

I like them both. 

The saw is one that folds quickly and has wheels
and stores under the work bench when not needed.

It is very accurate as far as I can determine.

The sander has been to hell and back, it is twenty
five years old and going strong. It has been left out
in the weather several times. I used it to clean the 
bottom of my twenty five foot sailboat every year
for fifteen years, it ran for hours without stopping.
It has been dropped a hundred times. It has run on
100 foot extension cords for hours on end. It is one
tough cookie!


----------



## dbhost

I have the Hitachi KM12VC fixed / plunge router kit and LOVE it. Very smooth and clean...


----------



## Allthumbs27

bought a Hitachi B13F bench top drill press on clearance at lowes for $50 and love it.


----------



## mmtools

*I agree with TT...*



TexasTimbers said:


> jmay,
> welcome. my advice is to shop for tools not labels or brands. I do own quite a few hitachi tools probably 6 or more and I can't think of one I do not like. the power hand planer is so-so but it was only like $90 and I don't use a hand power planer often so its fine for now.
> 
> let's say you need to buy a circular saw first. google "circular saw review" and also "best circular saw 2008" stuff like that. Google several different phrases. After you read several reviews take notice of the ones that keep cropping up at the top. Pay more attention to user reviews than editor reviews. After you get a few models you are interested in, go to amazon.com and punch that saw into their search engine. There, you will read user reviews on most of the more popular brands and models.
> 
> This is not a foolproof system but if you do not have a bunch of other users to talk to (even here few of us all have the same type of routers or table saws) then it does give alot of good usable info. I use amazon all the time for that purpose.
> 
> I also hate to see someone have a bad experience with a company and then they write the whole company off as having bad service when I know it is not true. Hitachi has world class service. Of course, any company can be represented terribly by someone at a place like Lowes. many of the Lowes folks are knowledgable caring employees, and then there are those just just punch a clock until they can get home to their 6 pack. Not saying this guy TS3660 references was that way.
> 
> But for your future reference 3660, it took me all of 2 minutes to find this link. You have 9 Hitachi servcie centers within a 50 mile radius of you, and 26 if you expand the search to a 100 mile radius. *here's the link.* It is too bad that they don't have the part you need. that can happen at any huge company and it is frustrating, but to write the whole company off is a little drastic IMO.


Can only add that any of the major tool mfrs are comprised of a combination of good and questionable tools and personnel. There is no guarantee....


----------



## TexasTimbers

It's funny you post this - yesterday I was using my POJ Grizzly 18ga brad nailer. It has gotten worse over the years. Won't fire the brad but about half the time. Well yesterday it got down to about 80% misfire. I got frustrated and launched it out the roll-up door into a big pile of planer shavings where the planer duct empries. Ran over to Sherman and compared models at dee-pot and lowes. I looked at PC, Ridgid, Duo Fast, a couple others I forget, but ended up getting the Hitachi. I have a 18ga that shoots 7/8" to 2" brads but I needed to shoot 5/8" brads like my POJ Griz does. The smaller Hitachi I went with shoots 1/2" - 1¼ so I am back in business. 

Only thing I don't like about the Hitachi's now is there new paint scheme and colors. I prefer their old metallic light green. Oh well, I am not entering it into a beauty contest. So far I like the tool. The one thing that I really like was the easy-open nose where you can clear a jamb real easy. Also the price, it was only $69.

Of course, I did not get out of the store that cheap, I left $337.xx later. :innocent:


----------



## Nate1778

If its reconditioned sale you speak of you can't go wrong. I have placed many orders with them for both home and work and with exception to lack of communication they have come through every time. We have bought aprox. 10 cordless impact guns, 6 sawzaws, and 6 SDS hammer drills from them for work, my guys love them. Personally I have bought two cordless impact guns, and a router kit from them and I am in love. I also have Portar Cable routers and Makita routers and the Hitachi is just as good. IMO there hard to beat. 

I also have a 10" Hitachi mitre saw that I bought from a Big Box. I love it as well, although it suffers from the same lack of accuracy as any other mitre saw. After buying the incra mitre gauge it was hard to ever look at my mitre saw agian for accurate perfect cuts.........


----------



## griffin13

*Hitachi*

We tested some of their tools and it depends upon what you are buying. I wasn't to excited about the drill, but another guy at our shop loves them. The sanders are not to bad. If you are going to buy a tool, pick it up and check the balance in your hand. Also if your not using it a lot, where it will get beat up, all most any tool will do, again just get one that feel good in your hands.


----------



## justin2009

I like the Hitachi tools but I've had mixed results, too. Hammer drill installed several hundred screws into 40 year old concrete just fine, then burnt up when trying to mix some thin set with it... oops, probably not the intended use anyways. My brad nailer is great, also from Hitachi. I have a Bostich(sp?) nailer as well and it installed the wood flooring and has probably had about 3600 nails shot through it with no hangups.


----------



## rmonzo

I've had an 8 1/2" compound miter saw for ten years. It is an excellent machine. Just hard to find a way to catch all the dust particles. Quality one on the machine.


----------



## Meanie

dbhost said:


> I have the Hitachi KM12VC fixed / plunge router kit and LOVE it. Very smooth and clean...


Double that for me. I also have the Hitachi table saw and has yet to fail me for almost two years now.


----------



## Howard Ferstler

I purchased the Hitachi 9-amp corded drill from Lowe's some time back and must admit that it is quite a good item. I may have even written a review of that machine here a couple of months ago. Lots of torque is one of the things that most struck me. I used the thing with a hole-saw set to drill out latch and handle cutouts in almost a dozen solid-wood doors for my home's interior and it worked flawlessly. This is my only Hitachi tool, but if their other stuff is as good the whole line is a winner.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## splinter2

Hitachi's power miter saw last year, and has worked very well. Only Hitachi power tool i owne, but have looked at the cordless drills also and may purchase one as a back up, to my Porter Cable.


----------



## Old Skhool

Hitachi made their name with the 12" miter saw before the sliders came out, then again with their framing nailer. I agree with Texas Timbers, shop the tool, not the brand, (unless you're a festool user). Seems like every company has their strong points, and their weak points. The sawzall by Milwaukee, so popular people call their (insert brand name) recipricating saw a sawzall. Bosch is pretty strong across the line, but for a drill I'll choose Makita cordless, or Milwaukee corded, hand electric plane Makita or maybe Bosch, no question for a big hd router Porter Cable of course. They are even used in indusry in some cnc's. It's quality is known. I bet the guys on here could tell us the best of the saw mills. 

I'd say get your ratings on a board like this one, and like contractor talk. I bought a corded Hitachi hammer drill from a box store. I made a mistake. I've replaced the chuck with a Jacobs, and can smell the motor when I push it a little bit. Still runs, and I try not to kill it, but it's $80-90 price tag should have been a clue. Maybe not the brands fault, maybe I should have bought a HD model? Buying 2 or 3 times is always more costly. A good tool may very well outlast you.


----------



## john5mt

I have found most hitachi tools to be superior to those in their price range. The 12" miter saw is a little disappointing. Though i dont thing they have ever made a good 12" slider. Also do not buy their jobsite table saw....POS!

Nail guns are better then everyone elses (maybe the same as MAX) 10" slider is the best. I havent owned any of their cordless stuff. If it says made in japan on it, it will be a great tool. If it says made in Taiwan....not so much (same thing with Makita)


----------



## lawyer1976

I have a Hitachi jig saw and it is the best Jig saw that I've ever owned. Lots of adjustments--nice solid construction. 

I would buy another Hitachi tool.


----------



## LarryS

Hi

I own some Hitachi tools, nailer, hammer drill, cordless recip saw, 12"SCMS. All good quality stuff. Their cordless tools have some of the best warranty in the business, 5 years!

larry


----------



## Colt W. Knight

I have a Hitachi scroll saw that is very nice. All the Hitachi tools Ive used have been high quality tools except the 1/2" corded hammer drill which burned up drilling half inch holes in concrete.


----------



## asr

Depends on what specific tool you are looking for. It may be good to also see what other folks that have purchased it say about the specific product as well. This will give a gauge and comfortability before taking the dive. 

Best,
ASR


----------



## <*(((><

ben arnott said:


> Realizing you've probably made your decision to purchase or not to purchase a Hitachi power tool by now, I figured I'd offer my opinion of their products for what its worth. I can't speak for any of their woodworking power tools, but I own a Hitachi framing gun:
> 
> - HITACHI POWER TOOLS 3-1/4 In. Framing Strip Nailer (Plastic Strip Collation 2 - 3-1/4 In.) Model NR83A2(S) -
> 
> I wouldn't trade that gun for any other gun available on the market. I've used Bostitch and Porter Cable guns and neither gun performs as flawlessly as my Hitachi. Nor do they take the abuse the Hitachi is willing to endure. The gun almost never jams.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Own a NR83A2 and I'm pretty sure anyone that has every used one of these knows it is quality. In the framing world, IMO it is the framing nailer to compare all others too. Not that others can't be as good, but for price its about the best.


----------



## thespaniard

I've had the Hitachi SV12SG ROS for a while now. It's nothing fancy but it works well enough and seems like it's gonna last. There are certainly better sanders out there with more bells and whistles but for the price you'd be hard pressed to beat this one.


----------

